# What Fish Is This?



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Caught this little guy at the POC jetties yesterday.....almost looks like a baby grouper. Notice my hand on the left side of the photo for scale.

anyone know what this is?


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

triple tail


----------



## KSims1868 (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like a radioactive guppy that got away from one of the chem plants.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

KSims1868 said:


> Looks like a radioactive guppy that got away from one of the chem plants.


I have been growing a third arm today...... maybe you're on to something!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

btw, mine was a guess. that little guy sure was fat tho...


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

I don't believe that is a triple tail. I raised a couple last summer in my aquarium, and had to turn them loose at that size. They did not look like that.

I believe that is a Goliath Grouper. Notice the eyes are sort of on top of his head.

It could be some sort of grouper also.

Oh, and I did sleep at a Holiday Inn Express earlier this year.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

what size hook is that 4/0?


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

A Big One!!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

the hook was a 3/0.... that fish was probably only 4 or 5 inches long. We were fishing for redfish at the jetties at the time. We caught quite a few mangroves, and also a grouper of some sort that was probably 14" long. I have never caught a grouper in state waters, and at the time had absolutely no idea what the size limits were. I released it, and never even got a picture of it though....too bad. I was thinking that this little guy might be a baby grouper, considering I caught the larger one jsut a few minutes before.


----------



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

Grouper family, whitespotted soapfish


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

> Oh, and I did sleep at a Holiday Inn Express earlier this year.


Now that there's funny. Greenie for making me giggle.

My first impression was baby triple tail too. Sure is a cute little feller.

Check out my awesome catch from last weekend. If we put our two fish together, that'd be one heck of a feast!

Yup, I foul-hooked a piggy perch! How awesome am I? Too bad I couldn't weigh it in a the API tourny I was fishing.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey shallowgal, ya might just be onto somethin there!!!!

Newly developed "Naturaficial Redfish Killer" bait!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

It's a good thing pin perch don't grow to any larger than they do....Can you imagine wadefishing around 40 pound pin perch?!?!


----------



## luvflounder (Aug 15, 2005)

that perch is perfect bait size for a trophy speck or red!!!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Looks like a baby Marble Grouper.


----------



## slingin' meat (Dec 17, 2004)

shallowgal said:


> Now that there's funny. Greenie for making me giggle.
> 
> QUOTE]I agree greenie from me.........


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Mud bass.


----------



## stork (Jul 15, 2005)

yep, soapfish. If you rub it up and down it will produce a soap like substance


----------



## Ranger R (Jun 24, 2004)

More info:

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=3354


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

stork said:


> yep, soapfish. If you rub it up and down it will produce a soap like substance


Dang, how long does a man have to be without soap to think of trying that?


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

Another Marby sets everyone straight....

Still waiting on a call to ride in the Explorer btw!


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

its a soapfish, rub the slime and it lathers up!


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

ok so i didnt see the second page before i posted that. oh well.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I still think it's a mud bass.


----------



## grunt (Jul 25, 2006)

*Here Piggy Piggy Piggy .......*



Kyle 1974 said:


> It's a good thing pin perch don't grow to any larger than they do....Can you imagine wadefishing around 40 pound pin perch?!?!


i caught a PiggyMan snapper fishing some 50+ miles and he was about 10 inches and a pound or so, he was rehooked and fed out for bait. by the time we got the rod in the holder and went to set the clicker zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing
Kingfish on and lordy he was a biggun. after a huge fight he darted under the boat and broke off
nothin says really mad like breaking off a star qualifying fish......

P.S. little grasshopper thats why its fishing and not catching!!

point being piggys get BIG


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

I am sure I heard this somewhere before when I was younger. Maybe I was trying to convince the wife to marry me???

Maybe I am hopeless, but I ROFLMAO when I read this... couldn't believe it was said!



stork said:


> yep, soapfish. *If you rub it up and down it will produce a soap like substance*


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

looks kinda slimy,, to me,,, is it real..lol


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

Looking at the link, it says max length is 20.5 cm (~8"). That means the one you caught is probably about average size!

And maybe it is called a soapfish because it is really slick, like a wet bar of soap...


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

photo shop.........just kidding!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

it was pretty slimy....

what's the going taxidermist rate for a 5" fish these days??? I could tell everyone it was a world record soapfish..... who the hell would know? LMAO!!!


----------



## Captain W (May 26, 2004)

Ugly all day fish?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Mako Mike, you said it.


----------

